# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الجمعه 16/8/2013 "اخبار واعمدة"

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر اليوم الجمعه 16/8/2013 "اخبار واعمدة"

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم: تجربة رديف الشباب حققت اهدافها الفنية

المح رئيس الاتحاد المحلي بولاية الخرطوم حسن عبد السلام ان الاندية واللاعبين خرجوا بفوائد عديدة من بطولة رديف الممتاز وقال في تصريحات للمركز الاعلامي للاتحاد ان مباراة ذهاب نهائي البطولة بين المريخ والخرطوم الوطني التي جرت امس جاءت في اد ائها متناسبه مع المستوي الفني العام للبطولة ما يشير الي ان التجربة حققت اغراضها من جوانب تجهيز وتاهيل الشباب فنيا وحتي علي مستوي تاهيل صقل الادارين الشباب الذين يشرفون علي اندية الرديف وقال اننا في اتحاد الخرطوم خرجنا بخلاصة طيبة سنعمل مع الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم علي تفادي سلبياته ودعم ايجابيتها في تنظيمها في الموسم الجديد
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بعثة المريخ تغادر صباح اليوم عبر تاركو الى الفاشر

 من المتوقع ان تغادر عند الساعة التاسعة من صباح اليوم عبر تاركو بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ برئاسة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر لاداء مباراة الاياب امام مريخ الفاشر يوم غد السبت وكان المريخ قد كسب لقاء الذهاب بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حسن عبد السلام يجتمع مع امين الخزينة

عقد رئيس الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم اجتماعا مصغرا مع امين خزينة الاتحاد عادل دهب امس ناقش خلاله بعض الجوانب المالية خاصه فيما يتعلق بتطبيق الدورة المستندية التي شرعت امانة الخزينة في تطبيقها لتنظيم دولاب اموال الاتحاد وقد خرج الاجتماع بجوانب ايجابية تدعم تصريف الاموال بطريقة مستندية صحيحة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاهلي عطبرة يعود الى تمارينه الاعدادية بالسبت 

 منح الاهلي الاهلي عطبرة لاعبيه راحة اليوم بعد ان وصلت بعثته امس الى عطبرى قادمة من اسمراء وكان الفريق قد اقام معسكرا تحضيريا خاض فيه تجربة قوية امام البحر الاحمر كسبها الفريق بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ذكي عباس جاهزون لانطلاقة التاهيلي اليوم

 اكد سكرتير الاتحاد المحلي الخرطوم ذكي عباس جاهزية اتحاده لمباريات الدوري التاهيلي المؤهل للممتاز اليوم باستضافة مباراة بري الخرطوم والرابطة كوستي باستاد الخرطوم وقال في تصريحات خاصه ان انطلاقة البطولة تصب في مصلحة تطوير الكرة السودانية لانها درجت علي افرازت جوانب ايجابية عديدة واستطرد قائلا انني اناشد جمهور الرياضة بمتابعة مباراة بري والرابطة اليوم وذلك ازكاء روح التنافس بين اللاعبين حتي يرتقي الاداء بمستوي المنافسة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*النسور يصل الخرطوم اليوم من كسلا 


 يصل الى الخرطوم مساء اليوم فريق النسور قادما من كسلا التي قضى فيها ليلة امس في طريقه من اسمراء بعد ان اقام معسكر تحضيري في ارتيريا .
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مجهود مقدر يا ود الناير
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

مجهود مقدر يا ود الناير



تسلم تسلم يــ غالي يديك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدرب المريخ الدحيش يرفض التفاؤل و يطالب لاعبيه بعدم التراخي والاستهتار امام الوطني 

قال ان امامهم مواجهة من نار 
رفض مدرب رديف عصام الدحيش التفاؤل وطالب اللاعبين باغلاق ملف مباراة الذهاب والتركيز على مباراة الاياب وقال للاعبيه لم نفز بعد باللقب ولا زالت امامنا مباراة من نار امام الوطني على ملعبنا في جولة الاياب وقال اننا لابد ان نحترم الخرطوم وهو فريق ليس بالسهل وكسبناه بالاحترام ويجب ان نحترمه ايضا في جولة الاياب وقال في ختام حديثه حققنا نسبة فوز بالبطولة تصل الى 75% ونحتاج الى جهد اكبر في جولة الاياب لان كرة القدم غدارة وكل شي فيها وارد وحذر لاعبيه من التراخي والاستهتار في المواجهة المقبلة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يحسم ممتاز الرديف ويقهر الوطني برباعية 

حسم المريخ ممتاز الرديفة قبل مواجهة الاياب بعد فوزه على رديف الخرطوم برباعية مقابل هدف وحيد للخرطوم حملت توقيع متوكل زردية هدفين وهدف لابراهومة ويوحنا فيما تلعب مباراة الاياب بملعب المريخ في التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري .
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*ود الناير اديك العافيه
ان شاء الله لاتفوت لاتموت
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ايقاف مدرب مريخ الفاشر الى حين مقابلة لجنة المسابقات

 اوقف الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مدرب المريخ الفاشر محسن سيد ومدير الكرة محي الدين زكريا بسبب الاحداث التي صاحبت مباراة فريقه امس امام مريخ الخرطوم وفقا للتقرير المرفوع من مراقب المباراة والذي على ضوءه تم إيقاف نشاطهما الى حين مقابلة لجنة المسابقات.
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*بس سمعنا انو الخرطوم جاب هدف في الدقيقه الخامسه بعد الزمن الاصلي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عادل حسبو
					

ود الناير اديك العافيه
ان شاء الله لاتفوت لاتموت




اللمهم اميييييييييين جمعآ يسلم غواليك يــ عادل 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رئيس الامل العقيد امير خير الله يشكو رئيس اتحاد عطبرة امين الجابري للقضاء 

اتهمه باستلام 30 مليون للتصويت لصالح معتصم جعفر
قدم العميد أمير خير الله رئيس نادي الأمل عطبرة المنافس بالدوري السوداني الممتاز بلاغاً اليوم الخميس، بمحكمة مدينة عطبرة بشمال السودان ضد رئيس اتحاد الكرة بعطبرة أمين الجابري وميرغني إبراهيم حسين رئيس لجنة التدريب باتحاد الكرة بعطبرة.
 وقال العميد خير الله في اتصال هاتفي بموقع "كوورة" الخميس إنه فتح بلاغاً ضد رئيس الاتحاد ورئيس لجنة التدريب بعطبرة بتهمة تتعلق بإشانة السمعة ، حيث اتهموني بأنني استلمت مبلغ 30 ألف جنيه مقابل التصويت لمجموعة الدكتور معتصم جعفر في الانتخابات الأخيرة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والتي فازت فيها مجموعة معتصم جعفر على مجموعة الدكتور كمال شداد.
 وختم رئيس نادي الأمل بقوله " لأنني أثق في نفسي جيداً سأصل بالقضية إلى أقصى مراحل التقاضي يستوجبها القانون لأحفظ حقي القانوني من هذا التهمة الباطلة المتداولة بالشارع الرياضي بعطبرة".
 ويذكر أن رئيس اتحاد الكرة بعطبرة الأمين الجابري كان مرشحاً لمنصب نائب الرئيس بمجموعة الدكتور كمال شداد التي خسرت مؤخراً سباق انتخابات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أمام مجموعة التطوير بزعامة الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*تعرض  على همشري الى  اعتداء من مجموعة من انصار الهلال امام مباني لجنة الاستئنافات قبل اخراج  قرار طعنه وقامت بتحطيم سيارة مولانا الفاتح مختار المستشار القانوني لنادي  الهلال مما ادي الى تاجيل الحسم في قرار الطعن بسبب الهرج والمرج امام  مباني المحكمة الادارية .
الى ذلك قال مولانا الفاتح مختار المسشار القانوني لنادي الهلال عقب  الحادثة في تصريحات قال  انهم قاموا بتحرير بلاغات ضد بعض الاشخاص لاحضار  من تسببوا في الحادثة وايداعهم مركز الشرطة
وكانت لجنة الاستئنافات قد اجلت قرارها بشان القضية الى يوم الاحد المقبل  لاتاحة الفرصة لعضو نادي الهلال علي همشري باحضار المستندات التي تؤكد  اقامته في السودان 
   المصدر الزعيم دوت كوم
*

----------


## الدلميت

*صباح الخير يا نحلة
وجمعة مباركة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

صباح الخير يا نحلة
وجمعة مباركة



صباحك احلى يــ غالي 
علينا وعليك تتبارك
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ابراهومة يبعد سبعة من لاعبي المريخ عن رحلة الفاشر

 ابعد مدرب المريخ كابتن ابراهيم حسين كل من مفضل محمد الحسن ورمضان عجب وعلاء الدين يوسف وهيثم مصطفي والطاهر الحاج و كلتشي و اكرم الهادي بجانب اللاعب بجانب سليماني لعدم الجاهزية والبطاقات الملونة من رحلة الفريق اليوم الى الفاشر.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدير الكرة بالمريخ الفاشر يتوعد المريخ بالهزيمة غدا

 توعد مدير الكرة بنادي مريخ الفاشر محي الدين زكريا المريخ بالفوز غدا في كاس السودان وقال زكريا الذي تحدث للصدي انهم يحترمون المريخ ولكن فوزهم بنتيجة رباعية نظيفة تظل واردة وان الفريق لم يفقد فرصة التاهل الى المباراة النهائية طالما ان الامر يتعلق بكرة اللاقدم ونفي ان يعامل ناديه المريخ بنفس الطريقة التي تعرضزا لها وقال نحن رياضييون فلا يعقل ان نمارس الانتقام لاننا ظلمنا من المريخ.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تعديلات جذرية في تشكيلة المريخ 

 تشهد توليفة المريخ في مباراة الغد امام مريخ الفاشر تعديلات جذرية بخروج كل من كلتشي وعلاء الدين للايقاف والطاهر الحاج وهيثم مصطفي وسليماني وغاندي ودخول لاعبين جدد.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدكتور جمال الوالي يعلن ضربة بداية دعم متضرري السيول والامطار اليوم بالنادي

اعلن الدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ ضربة البداية لدعم متضرري السيول والامطار من خلال نفرة يقيمها نادي المريخ اليوم بدار النادي تشهد استقطاب الدعم من ابناء المريخ خاصة والوسط الرياضي عامة وذلك من اجل دعم متضرري السيول و الامطار في السودان.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الهلال والنمور في مواجهة ملتهبة اليوم بدار جعل 

يتجدد لقاء الهلال والاهلي شندي مساء اليوم بملعب شندي ضمن مواجهات جولة الاياب من كاس السودان مرحلة دور الاربعة ويتوقع ان تاتي مباراة اليوم قوية ومثيرة من جانب الطرفين خاصة الهلال الذي كسب جولة الذهاب بهدفين ويخطط صلاح ادم للخروج بنتيجة ايجابية اليوم من اجل الحفاظ على الاستقرار المعنوي والفني الذي شهده الهلال مؤخرا بعد ان ثبت المدرب توليفة الازرق.
 الاهلي شندي مواجهة بمهمة صعبة ويحتاج الى ثلاثة اهداف نظيفة لعبور الهلال في مباراة اليوم وهي نتيجة صعبة امام فريق قوي يملك خط هجوم من الصعب الصمود امام على الاطلاق بجانب وسط يملك الحلول الفردية بقيادة سيدي بيه.
 الهلال يفقد في مباراة اليوم مهند الطاهر للاصابة بجانب المامي ومروان محمد احمد للاصابة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هيثم مصطفي يعتذر عن رحلة الفاشر

 اعتذر لاعب المريخ هيثم مصطفي عن رحلة الفريق صباح اليوم الى الفاشر لاسباب خاصة وتم تجهيز بديله (فيصل موسي) الذي سوف يشارك اساسيا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*إيقاف محسن سيد ومحي الدين زكريا بسبب أحداث مباراة كأس السودان



عطفاً علي الأحداث التي صاحبت مباراة المريخ الخرطوم ومريخ الفاشر وحسب ما ورد في تقرير مراقب المباراة التي أقيمت مساء أمس بإستاد المريخ ضمن منافسة كأس السودان تقرر إيقاف إداري فريق نادي المريخ الفاشر محي الدين زكريا ومدرب الفريق محسن سيد عثمان لحين محاسبته بواسطة اللجنة المنظمة .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اسباب تدفع الحضري لتجديد تعاقده مع المريخ


كشفت مصادر لصيقة ومقربة من الحارس المصري للمريخ عصام الحضري ان اللاعب لا يمانع في تجديد تعاقده مع المريخ في حالة ابداء ادارة النادي رغبتها في ذلك، وابانت المصادر ان الحضري كان يفكر بجدية في اعتزال كرة القدم حال اصرار الامريكي بوب برادلي على ابعاده من صفوف المنتخب المصري الذي بات على بعد خطوات فقط من تحقيق حلم التاهل الى نهائيات كأس العالم المقبلة بالبرازيل.
واشار المصدر المقرب من السد العالي الى ان الحضري تلقى وعداً من قادة بارزين باتحاد كرة القدم المصري باستدعاءه لصفوف المنتخب تقديراً لسنواته الطويلة في خدمة الفراعنة وقيادته المنتخب للحصول على ثلاث القاب لكأس الامم الافريقية، ولكن المصدر اشترط على الحضري ان يواصل مشواره مع المريخ وان يشارك بصورة مستمرة، وذلك ما يفسر التغيير الكبير الذي حدث في موقف اللاعب تجاه المريخ وعودته لمواصلة مشواره مع الفريق على الرغم من انه كان قد تقدم في وقت سابق بطلب لفسخ تعاقده مع النادي.
وابان المصدر ان الحضري يتمتع بشبكة علاقات واسعة مع الاعلاميين ظلت تركز على نقل كل اخباره بصورة مستمرة وبطريقة معينة ومتشابهة من اجل ايصال معلومة مشاركاته وتألقه الى الجهاز الفني للفراعنة واستغل الحضري ذلك كوسيلة ضغط على برادلي الذي كان يصر بداية على ابعاد الحضري من المنتخب نهائياً بعد رفضه حضور حفل عشاء خاص بالمنتخب بعد ودية شيلي الشهيرة احتجاجاً على قرار المدرب بابقاءه على دكة البدلاء في المباراة.
وقطع المصدر بان رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي لو فاتح الحضري في موضوع التجديد معه فان الحارس سيوافق مباشرة، مؤكداً ان الحضري يرغب في ان يواصل المشاركات بصورة مستمرة في المباريات حتى موعد كأس العالم المقبل ولن يجد افضل من المريخ ليواصل معه المشوار باعتبار العلاقة القوية التي تربطه برئيس النادي جمال الوالي والتي ظل يتحدث عنها بصورة دائمة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حارس مريخ الفاشر: سنرد الصاع صاعين للمريخ

 قال حارس مريخ الفاشر احمد موسي انم فريقه لم يفقد الامل في التاهل الى المباراة النهائية من مسابقة كاس السودان وقال انهم سيردون الصاع صاعين للمريخ في مباراة الغد وان الاحمر فاز علينا بمساعدة التحكيم وقال ان المريخ سيجد خصما عنيدا وشرسا داخل المستطيل الاخضر وطالب خلال حديثه لعالم النجوم جماهير المريخ الفاشر بالتدافع باكرا لدعم زملائه اللاعبين في مباراة الغد.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الجهاز الفنى لمنتخب مصر ينفى ضم الحضرى


نفى زكى عبد الفتاح مدرب حراس مرمى المنتخب المصرى استدعاء عصام الحضرى حارس المريخ لمباراة المنتخب أمام غينيا والمقرر لها 10 سبتمبر المقبل فى الجولة السادسة للتصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل. 
 كانت تقارير سودانية قد ذكرت، أن جهاز المنتخب المصرى بقيادة الأمريكى بوب برادلى قد استدعى الحضرى لمباراة غينيا.
 تابع عبد الفتاح أن مباراة غينيا مقرراً إقامتها بعد 25 يوم ولم يتطرق الجهاز إلى أسماء أى لاعب لمباراة غينيا.
 أضاف مدرب الحراس أن مسألة انضمام الحضرى للمنتخب من عدمه فى يد الأمريكى بوب برادلى.
 يذكر أن أزمة قد نشبت خلال ودية الفراعنة أمام شيلى ودفع برادلى بشريف إكرامى وهو ما دفع الحضرى لمهاجمة الجهاز وإعلانه الاعتزال الدولى قبل أن يعود عن هذا القرار.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مجلس الاهلي شندي يقدم حوافز ضخمة للاعبيه لهزيمة الهلال

قال ان هدفنا التمثيل في الابطال 
 زار مجلس ادارة نادي الاهلي بقيادة حسن العقيد مساء امس معسكر الفريق في شندي وتحدث مع اللاعبين وطلب من اللاعبين الفوز في مباراة اليوم على الهلال والتاهل الى المباراة النهائية وقال العقيد للاعبين ان هدفنا هو تمثيل السودان في بطولة الابطال ورصد المجلس حوافز ضخمة للاعبين في حالة تاهلهم اليوم على حساب الهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر على الابداعات

مجهود كبير ورائع وجبار يستحق الثناء والتقدير يارائع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عادل حسبو
					

بس سمعنا انو الخرطوم جاب هدف في الدقيقه الخامسه بعد الزمن الاصلي






نعم نعم
المباراة انتهت 4/ 1
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ما شاء الله عليك الرائع محمد النادر نشاط كبير . . . يديك ألف عافية و جمعة مباركة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻴﻦ صحيفة ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ


ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻄﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ .. ﺭﺩﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﺘﺴﺢ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ ﻭﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺘﻮﻳﺞ
ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻳﻌﺘﺬﺭ .. اﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﻳﺴﺘﺒﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺎﻋﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ .. ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻧﻰ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﻫﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻏﺪﺍ .. ﻭﺃﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺐ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺃﺣﺘﻔﻠﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﺾ .. ﺭﺩﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ ﺑﺮﺑﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻭﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻟﻘﺐ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺃﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﻳﺴﺘﺒﻌﺪ ﺳﺒﻌﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ
ﻭﻳﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﺑﺴﻠﻴﻤﺎﻧﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺨﺘﺘﻢ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﺑﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ
ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻳﺮﺻﺪ ﺣﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﺿﺨﻤﺔ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
ﻭﻳﺠﺮﻯ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻘﺎ ﻭﻳﻘﺮﺭ ﺍﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﺍﺕ
ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺳﻴﺪ : ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻳﻤﺎﺭﺳﻮﻥ ( ﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻀﻌﻴﻒ )
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ : ﻟﻰ ﻭﺿﻌﻰ ﻭﻣﻜﺎﻧﺘﻰ ﻭﻻ ﺍﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻨﻰ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻻﺋﻘﺔ
ﻭﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﺘﻬﻢ ﺃﻋﻼﻣﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﺘﻮﺟﻴﻪ ﺍﺳﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻬﻢ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ : ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻧﺠﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﺑﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﻟﻤﺮﺍﺟﻌﺔ ﺣﺴﺎﺑﺎﺗﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺑﻌﺪﻧﺎﻥ ﺣﻤﺪ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺤﻞ ﺿﻴﻔﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻤﻮﺭ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺟﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ
ﺃﺑﻮﺷﺎﻣﺔ : ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﺃﻛﺘﻤﻠﺖ ﻭﻧﺴﻌﻰ اﻟﻰ ﺗﻜﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺃﻫﻠﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ : ﻗﺎﺩﺭﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻃﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ
ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻵﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻳﺮﻓﻀﻮﻥ ﺍلاﺴﺘﺴﻼﻡ
المعز يقود مبادرة صلح بين السادة والجعلي
90 دقيقة صعبة تنتظر المريخ في الفاشر .. الفرقة الحمراء تستعيد ذاكرة العروض الجيدة وتقترب من الوصول الى نهائي كاس السودان
المريخ يغادر الى معقل السلاطين اليوم .. والديسكو يستبعد هيثم ومفضل واكرم ورمضان والطاهر وكلتشي وعلاء الدين
الجماهير تخرج راضية لاول مرة منذ فترة طويلة راضية عن الاداء .. وابراهومة يثني على اللاعبين ويتوقع الافضل
البورندي يتدرب بجدية ويؤكد جاهزيته لقيادة خط الهجوم غدا
رديف المريخ يسحق الكوماندوز برباعية .. الاحمر يستعرض امام الخرطوم ويقترب من الحصول على اول لقب .. ابراهومة يفتتح التسجيل .. يوحنا سجل ثنائية وزردية يضع بصمته
الدحيش : الجماهير كلمة السر في انتصارنا .. ولجنة التعبئة ادت دورها على الوجه الاكمل
محمد موسى : الرديف يمثل مستقبل المريخ وسنخوض مباراة الاياب بحماس وتناسينا الفوز العريض
تاج السر : حققنا الفوز بتضافر جهود الجميع
كاكوم : اللاعبون قدر المسئولية وتبقت خطوة على اللقب
ابراهومة : الانتصار مستحق وتغلبنا على فرقة قوية
المهندس يمتدح اللاعبين
رديف المريخ لعب بطريقة 3 /5/ 2



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ


ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻳﻀﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻭﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ  ﺍﻟﺘﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﻬﻨﺊ ﺻﻐﺎﺭ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺑﺎﻋﻴﺔ .. ﻭالفريق ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻳﺨﺎﻃﺐ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻳﻌﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺤﻔﻴﺰ
ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ..ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻋﺼﺮﺍ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻕ ﺗﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ 
ﺃﻗﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺨﻰ  .. ﺭﺩﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﺘﺴﺢ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ ﺑﺮﺑﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻰ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﻬﻨﺊ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻋﺒﺮ(ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ)
ﺍﻟﺪﺣﻴﺶ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻭﺍﻷﺩﺍﺀ ﻭﻳﻌﺪ ﺑﺎﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﺏ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﻳﺨﺘﺘﻢ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺃﺳﺘﺒﻌﺎﺩ ﺳﺒﻌﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﺠﺎﻫﺪ ﻳﺸﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻌﺪﻳﻦ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻤﻖ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻗﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺃﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻻﺕ ﺣﺎﺷﺪﺓ ﻓﻰ ﺃﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻕ ﺗﻨﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ
مقتربا من كتابة التاريخ .. رديف المريخ يكتسح الوطني برباعية وعينه على الكاس الغالية
يوحنا يسجل ثنائية وهدف رائع للمتالق زردية وابراهومة يبصم من ركلة جزاء
خشونة زائدة من اصحاب الارض واداء مهزوز للتحكيم والبطاقة الحمراء تظهر في مناسبتين
رئيس المريخ يهنئ بفوز الرديف على الوطني .. الوالي : سعيد بما حققه الاولاد ولاخوف على الاحمر في وجود هذا الجيل .. سنولي كافة اهتمامنا ودعمنا للرديف حتى يصل الى تحقيق اللقب التاريخي
المدير الفني لرديف المريخ يعد بشكل افضل في الاياب .. الدحيش : قطعنا 75% من المشوار وتنتظرنا مهمة صعبة في الاياب واللاعبون قدموا مباراة جيدة
المدير الفني لرديف الخرطوم يوجه رسالة لابراهومة .. احمد ابةو الجاز : ادينا مباراتنا امام المريخ ونحن نفقد جهود اربعة عناصر واضعنا فرصا مضمونة ومازلت متمسكا بالامل 
الامين العام لمجلس المريخ يخاطب اللاعبين عقب المباراة .. الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر يثمن الانتصار ويعد بالوقوف خلف الفريق
رابطة المشجعين تتوج الثلاثي بنجومية المباراة ودور كبير للجنة التعبئة
في قصة الف وليلة مع المدربين .. المريخ يبحث عن شهرزاد .. الامال معلقة على كروجر وامنيات بان تكون الثالثة ثابتة مع الالماني  
خمسة عوامل من صتع الادارة .. الاعلام والانصار تتسبب في ازمة الاستقرار ..... 1/ سوء الاختيار . 2/ البيئة . 3/عدم تحديد الهدف . 4/ الاعلام والجمهور . 5/ تكرار الاخطاء من قبل مختلف القطاعات .
مجلس السلاطين يؤكد عمق العلاقة مع المريخ .. احمد التجاني : ماحدث في المباراة لن يفسد للود قضية وسنضرب من يريد تشويه علاقتنا مع المريخ بيد من حديد .. حكم المباراة الضعيف كان بطلا للاحداث وعلى لجنة التحكيم اختيار القوي الامين لادارة المواجهات الحساسة والتي تحدد مصير الاندية في المنافسات .. مريخ الفاشر سيكون على راس مستقبلي بعثة الاحمر اليوم .. الضيوف سيجدون معاملة راقية ومباراة السبت ستجري في جو ملئ بالروح الرياضية .. 
قائد السلاطين : التنافس الشريف سيكون حاضرا داخل الملعب في لقاء السبت وماجرى في لقاء الذهاب لن يفسد مايربطنا بالمريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

>◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

 • الكوكبة الزرقاء وصلت شندي واجرت مراناً مغلقاً شهدت تألقاً لافتاً للرباعي :
 • اصرار في الهلال لتجديد الانتصار على الارسنال
 • الاهلي شندي يفاجئ الهلال بقيام المباراة عصر اليوم وصلاح محمد ادم ينفرد بالثنائي المحترف
 • اعتداء على همشري ولجنة الاستئنافات تؤجل قرارها للاحد
 • الغزال وباسيرو ابرز الغائبين عن تشكيلة الازرق والارسنال
 • مدرب حراس منتخب مصر نفي استدعاء الحضرى لمواجهة غينيا 
 • الشروق تنقل مباراة الهلال والنمور عند الخامسة ولقاء المريخين غداً 
 • برئاسة الفريق طارق عثمان : بعثة المريخ تغادر للفاشر صباح اليوم لمنازلة السلاطين 
 • سادومبا يظهر في بتسوانا ..  ابو شامة : الهلال جاهز 
 • قبل مباراة التتويج بالاثنين : رديف المريخ يكسب الخرطوم الوطني برباعية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

 • مخطط واضح من الاتحاد العام : مؤامره ضد الهلال بشندي
 • الاتحاد العام یواصل عدائه للاسیاد ویوافق للاهلی علی تعديل مفاجئ لموعد المباراه
 • مذبحه تحکیمیه فی انتظار الاسیاد !
 • التحکیم یواصل استهدافه للازرق ومخطط للاعتداء علی لاعبی الهلال
 • لاعبي الهلال سيتعرضون لتحرشات من لاعبي الاهلي شندي وجماهيره وربما حصب بالحجارة لكسب النتيجة
 • الازرق يفقد الغزال ويستعيد مساوي وسيدي بيه يثير الرعب
 • نجوم الهلال تعاهدوا على تكرار شريط مباراة ام درمان وهزيمة الاهلي بداره
 • مدرب الهلال صلاح محمد آدم : مباراة ليست سهلة ونتيجة الذهاب تساعد اللاعبين على التركيز
 • مدرب حراس الهلال لـ (عالم النجوم) .. كجيك: حراس الهلال جاهزون لمباراة اليوم الفاصلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

 • انخرط في لعبة بكاء مرير أمام الجماهير : 
 • علي همشري: الحكومة جابتني ومستقبل اولادي في خطر !
 • دائرة الرياضة: همشري لا يمكن ان يكون ضمن خياراتنا
 • الجماهير الغاضبة تهشم زجاج عربة محامي همشري
 • الوزير : البرير هو رئيس نادي الهلال السابق
 • الرشيد علي عمر : الارباب ليس رجل عادي بل هو زينة ابناء الديار وأحد مفاخرنا حيثما حطه الرحال
 • الهلال ينازل النمور بطموح العبور إلى نهائي كأس السودان
 • خماسي الهلال يغيب عن رحلة شندي وهم: مهند الطاهر - وليد الفاشر - اتير توماس- محمد احمد - ومروان الحرية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

 • على كأس السودان بمدينة شندي : الهلال ينازل الأرسنال ويحذر الحكام
 • الاهلي شندي يفاجئ الهلال ويحول المباراه عصرا عند الخامسة
 • الجنرال يحتاط بركلات الترجيح عقب المران الختامي حرصا علي تكرار الانتصار 
 • الأزرق يختتم إعداده بإستاد شندي وصلاح محمد آدم ينفرد بسبدي بيه
 • التحكيميه تؤجل القرار للأحد والمعارضة تتحرش بهمشري
 • الاجتماع التقليدي للمباراة منتصف النهار .. وملاح يزور البعثة ويطالب بالتأهل 
 • ابو شامة : المباراة حاسمة والتوقيت غير مزعج بالنسبة لنا والهلال جاهز
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور كسلاوي على الإضافات الكبيرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
المريخ يحسم نهائى الدورى الملغى !!

من داخل استاد الخرطوم تابعت الرباعية التى فاز بها المريخ على الخرطوم الوطنى فى ذهاب نهائى دورى الرديف الذى سبق وان الغاه سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم زكى عباس واعاده من جديد اتحاد معتصم جعفر بعدما تعامل المريخ مع العبث الادارى بين الاتحادين بروح المسؤولية والقوة اللازمة ,, الفوز وضع المريخ على اعتاب التتويج بلقب اول مسابقة لفرق الرديف فى السودان وهى المسابقة التى حفظنا فيها للاتحاد العام حقه ووصفناها بالحسنة الوحيدة فى سجله الكالح بالسواد !
فريق الخرطوم الوطنى تأهل لمواجهة المريخ فى النهائى بديلا لفريق النسور الذى ( راح ضحية ) لتصريحات السيد عباس واعتذر عن حقه الشرعى فى النهائى عقب تسريحه للاعبيه ومنحهم اجازة مفتوحة على ضوء قرار الالغاء الذى صدر من اتحاد الخرطوم رغم ان القانون واللائحة لاتبيحان له حق الالغاء او التأجيل ,, الا انه رغم ذلك تغول على حق الاتحاد العام الامر الذى اثار ردود الفعل الساخنة من جانب المريخ وكذلك من طرف المسؤولين فى نادى النسور !
الاتحاد العام عاد من جديد واقر اقامة النهائى وفق سيناريو تم الاعداد له على طريقة ( سمكرة القوانين ) التى يجيدها ضباط اتحاد معتصم جعفر بموافقتهم على شكوى نادى الخرطوم ضد النسور رغم انقضاء الفترة القانونية التى تسمح للاندية بالطعن فى اهلية مشاركة اللاعبين فى المباريات ,, ولكن لاعجب فكل شيىء مباح ومستباح فى عهد اتحاد مجموعة التدمير !
اعود لفوز المريخ ( المستحق ايضا ) على الخرطوم الوطنى برباعية توج بها الفريق سلسلة انتصاراته السابقة التى مهدت له الطريق حتى نهائى البطولة واصبح نظريا بطلا للمسابقة قبل ان يخوض مباراة الاياب ضد شباب الخرطوم الوطنى,, حيث لم يجد المريخ صعوبة فى الوصول لمرمى الخرطوم فى الشوط الاول الا انه عانى كثيرا فى الحصة الثانية قبل ان يكمل الرباعية رغم ان فريق الخرطوم الوطنى تحت قيادة مدربه الشاطر احمد ابوالجاز اكمل المباراة بتسعة لاعبين بعد طرد اثنين من نجومه لسوء السلوك والانفعال غير المبرر !
المباراة اكدت من جديد ان رديف المريخ زاخر وعامر باكثر من نجم يمكنه ان يلبى النداء اذا تم استدعائه للمشاركة مع الفريق الاول ,, فاذا كان الجهاز الفنى قد وافق على تصعيد اثنين من فريق الشباب فى فترة التسجيلات الاخيرة فهناك اكثر من لاعب مؤهل للدخول فى التشكيلة الحمراء فى الفترة القادمة ابرزهم دون منازع محمد عبد الوهاب ( طرف شمال ) سوبر يمكنه ان يعيد موسى الزومه الى دكة البدلاء حيث اشعل الطرف الشمال وشكل صداعا لدفاع الخرطوم الوطنى بالاختراق والمراوغة والعكسيات المتقنة رغم انه نزل بديلا فى الشوط الثانى ,, كذلك تألق من الرديف نمر وجراهام ويوحنا وزردية فضلا عن المايسترو ابراهومه الصغير الذى كان شعلة من النشاط فى وسط المريخ ولم يستجب لكل الاستفزازات والعاب الخشونة التى تعرض لها فى الحصة الثانية من المباراة !
جماهير المريخ تفاعلت مع الانتصار ورسمت لوحة جميله بالطبول والموسيقى والالحان التى هزت مشاعر الجماهير وهى جالسة على المدرجات وانتظرت حتى خروج اللاعبين من الاستاد ,, اعتقد ان مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ الذى يحرص اعضائه على متابعة مباريات فريق الرديف مطالب بمضاعفة الاهتمام بهذه المجموعة الشابة من اللاعبين وتوفير كل مايساعدهم على التألق فى المباريات ,, فهم مستقبل المريخ وركيزته القوية باذن الله .
التحكيم صفر كبير فى الرديف !
لم توفق لجنة التحكيم فى اختيار الطاقم الذى ادار مباراة المريخ والخرطوم الوطنى فى ذهاب نهائى دورى الرديف ,, حيث لم تراعى لجنة التحكيم لحساسية المباراة التى تمثل نهائى اول لهذه البطولة وتعاملت معها باستخفاف شديد وكأنها مباراة ودية وليست نهائى لبطولة مهمة فى الموسم ,, حيث فلت زمام المباراة من السيد الحكم وتغاضى عن كثير من العاب الخشونة التى رفعت من درجة التوتر , ورغم طرد اثنين من لاعبى الخرطوم الوطنى الا ان العاب الخشونة والاحتكاك بدون كرة من جانب لاعبى الخرطوم الوطنى ظلت هى الطاغية على مجريات المباراة ,, كذلك كان لمساعد الحكم الاول دورا كبيرا فى اثارة غضب وانفعال جماهير المريخ بسبب قراراته الظالمة فى احتساب حالات التسلل التى حرمت المريخ من فرص مضمونة ,, ولكن رغم هذه الاخطاء لابد ان نشيد بالمسؤولين عن الفريقين الذين عملوا على تهدئة اللاعبين والحديث معهم عقب انتهاء المباراة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
زووم
ابوعاقلة اماسا
إنه خطأ العمر ياصديقي محسن سيد..!

تغاضى حكم مباراة المريخ ومريخ الفاشر عن ركلة جزاء واضحة لأصحاب الأرض في الشوط الثاني من مباراتهما أمس الأول، ولكنه عاد ومنحهم ركلة جزاء مشكوك في صحتها، ربما عوضاً عن الأولى، ولكنها كانت عملية أثارت المدرجات ضده ولم يعد الفريقين يثقان في قراراته.. وكل منهما يدعي أنه استهدفه لمصلحة الآخر، غير أن الحقيقة المهمة هنا أن ذلك الحكم لم يكن ضد أحد من الطرفين وإنما كان متواضعاً في مستواه بشكل عام، غير موفق في كثير من قراراته.. بل عمد إلى موازنة قراراته ومعالجة بعض أخطاءه على حساب الطرف الآخر، لذلك عاد مساعده ليرفع إشارته محتسباً حالة تسلل على كليتشي لم يكن لها وجود على أرض الواقع، ولكنه لم يلبث أن سمح للمهاجم العاجي أوليفييه فرصة التقدم نحو مرمى مريخ الفاشر وهو العائد من التسلل.. وهي حالة لا تفوت على مبتديء، وعندما فوتها ونتج ذلك عن حالة إنفراد تام بالمرمى كنا نعتقد أن فرصته قد سنحت مرة أخرى ليعالج الخطأ ويتداركه قبل أن يتسبب في الكارثة، ولكنه تغاضى أيضاً عن حالة أحمد الباشا المتسلل الذي تسلم من أوليفيه المتسلل وهو يتقدمه نحو المرمى فيحرز هدف الفريق الثالث.. ولكن ما حدث من مدرب مريخ الفاشر كان أفظع وأكبر وأسخف بكثير مما ارتكبه حكم المباراة من أخطاء، فالمريخ العاصمي لا يحتاج لأي حكم ليمنحه حقاً ليس له، وفي إعتقادي أنه قادر على تحقيق الإنتصارات دون حاجة لمساعدة أي حكم.. وإلا فلا فائدة من إعتباره أحد طرفي القمة.. وإن فشل في تحقيق ذلك بجهده فلينهزم ويخسر نتيجة المباراة ليظل دائماً رائداً ينتصر للعدالة..!
محسن سيد وثلاثة من رجال الجهاز الفني لمريخ الفاشر، وهم شداد غلاظ، تقدموا نحو مساعد الحكم الأول بخطوات غاضبة تلت إحتسابه الهدف الثالث وقبل أن يتدخل الوسطاء كانت يد المدرب الشاب قد امتدت وصفعت المساعد علاء الدين على خده، فضج المكان واختلط الحابل بالنابل قبل أن تنزل إدارة الضيوف من المقصورة وتبذل مجهوداً مقدراً مع المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ العاصمي الأستاذ حسن يوسف مصطفى لإنهاء الأزمة، وقد تم لهم ذلك دون أن يضطر الحكم لإطلاق صافرة النهاية، فالظرف الذي حوصر فيه طاقم التحكيم، وحصب الجماهير الملعب بالقارورات الفارغة ونصف المليئة وصفع محسن سيد للحكم المساعد، كلها أسباب تمنح قضاة الملعب الحق في إطلاق صافرة النهاية، ومع ذلك تواصلت المباراة حتى نهايتها الفعلية لتكون إيذاناً لعهد جديد من فوضى الملاعب.. وامتداداً لتفاصيل كنا قد شهدناها من قبل ونبهنا لها.. وتدل على غياب السلطة الرياضية، أو ضعف إتحاد كرة القدم بصفة عامة، وكأن الإعتداء على حكام المباريات قد أصبح شيئاً مباحاً مثل ركل الكرة بالأقدام.
سنكون في انتظار لجان الإنضباط بإتحاد كرة القدم لنرى كيف يأتي رد فعله على هذه الصفعة التي احتلت موقعها من الأحداث وأصبحت حتى كتابة هذه السطور أشهر من الأهداف الثلاثة ومحرزيها، بل وأشهر من كل أحداث الساحة الرياضية والإجتماعية، وربما إجتهدت النسوة في المدينة وعكفن على إختيار تصميم جديد لثوب سوداني سيحمل إسم (صفعة محسن).. أو (كف المدرب).. أما عن رأيي الخاص في هذا الحدث والورطة التي سقط فيها (صديقي) محسن سيد مدرب مريخ الفاشر فهي بالفعل سقطة لهذا المدرب الصاعد بتميز، وخطأ العمر برغم مراراة الظلم، فإن كان الحكم سيئاً وعكس عدة حالات، او أنه ظلم مريخ الفاشر بالواضح ومنح المريخ العاصمي سبعة أهداف من تسللات واضحة، فذلك لا يمنح محسن الحق في الإعتداء على الحكم.. فذلك تصرف همجي وبدائي لا يشبهه ولا يشبه تأريخه في الملاعب.. فقد اشتهر محسن بعلاقاته الطيبة مع أفراد الوسط الرياضي.. لم يكن عنيفاً في يوم من الأيام مع أحد.. بل كان مجتهداً في مجال التدريب وهو الامر الذي صنع منه مدرباً يرتاد فضاءات النجومية بسرعة ويحقق الإنجاز تلو الإنجاز.. ولكنه خطأ العمري ياصديقي..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
صيحة
موسي مصطفي
هذا هو الدحيش يا جمال..ان كان كابا جامي وصل ست مرات لمرمي الحضري فماذا نفعل مع كاريكا !!

لم يخذلنا الدحيش وقاد المريخ الى تحقيق فوز كبير وكاسح على الخرطوم الوطني المنظم الخطير برباعية نظيفة!!
الدحيش اخرج لسانه طويلا لنهضة المريخ بقيادة الاخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر وقال لها انا المدرب الذي يجب ان تخلع له القبعات!!
الدحيش ان كان جهجه الخصوم وهو لاعب والان يبكيهم وهو مدرب!!
من يريد الاستقرار للمريخ فهو ليس بمريخي اصيل ولا علاقة له بالمريخ ونقول انه اخطر من المعارضين لان الاعداء واضحة نواياهم وخططهم اما الذين يحمون معول الهدم بيد والبناء بيد هم اخطر على المريخ من الذين يحملون بكلتا اليدين معول الهدم لانهم واضحون!!
لانقول ان الاخ طارق ضد المريخ ولكنه للاسف يتبني اجندة النهضة!!
لو اراد الاخ طارق الاستمرار عليه ان يترك عباءة النهضة خارج اسوار المريخ!!
الجماهير التي اخرجت متوكل وعصام الحاج ورفاقهم من الفاشلين لن تتواني لحظة ان تقول لا للاخ طارق لان مصلحة المريخ فوق كل شي واهم من كل شي!!
الاخ جمال للاسف الشديد كاد ان يشارك في الجريمة البشعة باقصاء مدرب وصل بالمريخ الى نهائي البطولة والاتيان بمدرب عاطل عن العمل!!
متفرقات!!

ونذكر الاخ جمال وطارق بانهم ارتكبوا كارثة في حق المريخ باسنادهم لادارة الامور الفنية للمدرب ابراهومة لان المريخ الذي تابعناه امام مريخ الفاشر في شوط اللعب الثاني كان مفكك الاوصال ودفاعه شوارع ولولا الحضري لاحضرنا (شوال) للاقوان!!
ديفيد لوحده ابعد له الحضري في الشوط الثاني اربع كرات من حلق المرمي وعلى جعفر ابعد كرتين واحدة من الجيلي والثانية من كابي جام!!
الاخ ابراهومة تركنا في السهلة لـــــ(ناس) جوزيف وديفيد!!
جوزيف كابا جام لوحده وصل ست مرات الي منطقة جزاء المريخ !!
دوريش في حلقة ذكر!!
اخي جمال .. ان كان جوزيف كابي جام لوحده وصل منطقة جزاء المريخ وداخل استادنا ست مرات .. سنفعل مع كاريكا وبكري المدينة!!؟
نحمد الله ان جوزيف كابي جام كان درويشا !!
ولو كان يملك ربع مهارة كاريكا لاصبحنا من الامس!!
يا جماعة حرام عليكم دا المريخ وليس سقط لقط!!
لا زال الكوكي في الخرطوم !!
الاعتراف بالذنب فضيلة وعلى الاخ جمال ان يعيده لانه على الاقل افضل من ابراهومة!!
وعشان مصلحة المريخ يجب ان نتنازل وما اجمل ان نحافظ على رغبة الانصار في الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز!!
رسالة لاخي جمال (الهزيمة من الامل او التعادل امام الاتحاد او التعادل امام هلال الجبال ) سيقدم الكاس على طبق من ذهب للهلال !!
خسارة واحدة من الامل او الاتحاد او الهلال او التعادل مع احد الاندية الثلاثة مع خسارة من الهلال داخل استاد المريخ يكون الهلال قد حسم البطولة بالمواجهات المباشرة!!
خمسة نقاط ليس فارقا مهولا اخي جمال !!
وعشان المريخ يجب ان تلبس جلد الحية وتقف في وجه النهضة وانصارها داخل المجلس وبعض الصحافيين الصحافيين الذين يساندونك الان!!
المريخ وجماهيره اهم من كل شيء هذه معلومة وهدف يجب ان تضعه نصب عينيك !!
اقالة الكوكي في هذا التوقيت اكبر جريمة في حق النادي!!
تابعنا كيف تلاعب ابراهومة بنا وهو يعيدنا الى عهد التجريب الذي ارتحنا منه بعد ان ثبت الاخ الكوكي تشكيلته والبدلاء !!
جاب لينا كبير الذي كاد ان يقتلنا واستبدل بلة براجي ولم ياتي راجي بجديد وحتى رمضان عجب كان بعيدا عن مستواه وعليه ان يراجع حساباته!!
اللعب بالنار ممنوع في مدني !!
النار ستحرق اصابعك يا ابراهومة وسوف تحرق قلوبنا معك !!
لم نفقد الممتاز بعد ولا زالت هناك متسعا من الوقت لعلاج خطأ اقالة الكوكي لان ابراهومة ليس هو مدرب المريخ و كفابة لعب عيال!!
المريخ اكبر من قدرات ابراهومة ..المريخ لا يقل شانا عن الاهلي المصري ولا الترجي معلومة لمجلس النهضة.!!
اخي جمال .. شيم الكبار الاعتراف بالذنب والتسامح مع النفس والذات والاخرين.. اصفح عن من اختلفت معهم واعيدهم للمريخ لانه يحتاجهم حتى لا نتشرد من جديد ونقف امام بابك نبكي ونشتكي ونلطم الخدود حتى تعود ..!!
اهل تقبل لاهلك في المريخ هذه الصفة الزميمة!!
لا تمارس القهر لرجال المريخ لانك تملك المال!!؟
فالمال من الله !!
ما يحدث في ميدان رابعة العدوية ابكي كل من تابعه !!
ملعون ابو السياسة التي تبيح الدماء اين اخوة الاسلام والعرب مما يحدث للاخوة في مصر وسوريا وغيرها من البلدان التي تشهد كل فجر يوم جديدة مذبحة باسم التجديد والتغيير ومجازر يدمي لها القلب !!
اللهم صبر اخوتنا المصريين واجبر كسرهم واحمي مصر من كيد المتآمرين يا رب العالمين

*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور يا أبو حميد
                        	*

----------

